# Hookah? Brownie 3rd lung?



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm completely ignorant about diving. What about a Brownie 3rd lung type diving system? I'd think it would be fun to dive this way. Do you need to be a certified diver to do this? 
Any comment?
Sea-r-cy


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

No you don't have to be certified BUT you should be to learn the physics of diving. You can injure or kill yourself if you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The physiology in diving is the same whether the compressed air is on your back or coming from a compressor on the surface.

The emergency procedures for a hookah system often call for more immediate action than SCUBA i.e. - if it quits, it QUITS, and you don't have anything or anyone else to go to.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Limited by length of hose and other factors. Ok for protected, calm water and certain special applications. Not a bad system, but SCUBA is better. All of the above comments are spot on and worth considering.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

If i was diving with a hookah i would take a poney bottle with me just incase. With a hookah whats the max depth they go?


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> If i was diving with a hookah i would take a poney bottle with me just incase. With a hookah whats the max depth they go?


All depends on the length of hose you're working with. Angle away from surface eqmt (hookah) matters too. Most come w/ a 30 foot hose, but you can easily get a 90 ft. hose. Wouldn't recommend going deeper than around 30 feet with this system, unless you have a poney (but then you're SCUBA), due to dive physiology and recovery. Airline is another system besides the ones you have named. Would highly recommend SCUBA certification for all who plan to use these systems. Would further recommend just investing in a good set of SCUBA gear for the price you'll pay for one of these umbilical cord (tethered) breather systems....just MHO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

As posted above you can get seriously injured or die from any underwater diving using compressed air. Even using Hookah I would take a course. Never hold your breath..!! You can kill yourself in a swimming pool breathing compressed air if you hold your breath when surfacing.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, from reading some of the "Hookah" type device sites, they ALL recommend SCUBA certification when using this gear.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I used on of these last year in the keys. I have been scuba certified since 1991 and have never had any problems. I was diving with another man and we were using 60 ft hoses. I carried my spare air with me. Every time I would decend to 20 ft. it would get so hard to breath I would have to suck real hard or grab my spare air. I did not like it at all. I gave it up and put on my tank.


----------

